# [OT] Ma siete proprio sicuri che siete fatti per gentoo?

## RexRocker

http://eedok.voidofmind.com/linux/chooser.html

beh io ho 10/11 e il 90% di attinenza con Gentoo  :Smile: 

Lo so che è una cavolata ma cosi per perdere 2 minuti del quotidiano lavoro 

ciao

Rex

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Gentoo 	10/11: 90%  :Very Happy:  ed ho cercato di esser imparziale nelle risposte [alcune sembran proprio cucite addosso a gentoo  :Very Happy: ]

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

bellino!  :Very Happy: 

io 11/11, ma in realtà ho barato, oramai non gentoo-dipendente...

----------

## Vendicatore

11/11 e senza barare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

a me è venuto 10/11 Debian...

...ma non è vero! Debian l'ho provata e non mi piace proprio!

=)

Segue a ruota un 8/11 Gentoo... comunque a mio avviso ci sono poche domande con ancor meno possibilità di risposte per ottenere risultati affidabili, rimane un'idea carina! Chissà che qualcuno non voglia farlo un po' più serio questo test!

----------

## xchris

7/11 Gentoo

ed e' il valore + alto.. bah

devo passare a windows?  :Laughing: 

----------

## IlGab

LFS 	10/11: 90%      :Laughing: 

Che dite formatto  :Question: 

----------

## comio

Il mio match:

```

Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    6/11: 54%

Mandriva    3/11: 27%

Fedora    3/11: 27%

MEPIS    5/11: 45%

SuSe    3/11: 27%

Debian    7/11: 63%

Knoppix    4/11: 36%

Gentoo    11/11: 100%

Slackware    5/11: 45%

Damn Small    7/11: 63%

Arch    10/11: 90%

Vector    6/11: 54%

Beatrix    6/11: 54%

Ark    5/11: 45%

LFS    10/11: 90%

EvilEntity    8/11: 72%

```

Secondo voi che devo installare?

ciao

----------

## assente

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> a me è venuto 10/11 Debian...
> 
> ...ma non è vero! Debian l'ho provata e non mi piace proprio!
> 
> =)
> ...

 

anch'io sono così.. Mi sa che debian è un po' troppo avvantaggiata se decidi di non specificare qualcosa

----------

## u238

9/11 Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## GiRa

Bah è un test del piffero: io ho detto che volevo un installazione rapida e quindi arrivo a 10/11 però le domande son dirette.

Dovrebbero chiederti: "Pane e salame o Patatine fritte?" -> "Allora la tua distribuzione è: ..."

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 7/11 Gentoo
> 
> ed e' il valore + alto.. bah

 

Ti supero di poco:

```

Ubuntu    4/11: 36%

Mandriva    2/11: 18%

Fedora    2/11: 18%

MEPIS    2/11: 18%

SuSe    2/11: 18%

Debian    7/11: 63%

Knoppix    3/11: 27%

Gentoo    8/11: 72%

Slackware    5/11: 45%

Damn Small    5/11: 45%

Arch    7/11: 63%

Vector    4/11: 36%

Beatrix    4/11: 36%

Ark    2/11: 18%

LFS    8/11: 72%

EvilEntity    5/11: 45%
```

MI sa che non saremo mai contenti  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BaNdit400

```

Distro name | Match % 

------------+------------

Ubuntu      |  6/11: 54% 

Mandriva    |  4/11: 36% 

Fedora      |  4/11: 36% 

MEPIS       |  6/11: 54% 

SuSe        |  4/11: 36% 

Debian      |  7/11: 63% 

Knoppix     |  4/11: 36% 

------------+------------

Gentoo      | 11/11: 100% 

------------+------------

Slackware   |  5/11: 45% 

Damn Small  |  6/11: 54% 

Arch        |  9/11: 81% 

Vector      |  5/11: 45% 

Beatrix     |  6/11: 54% 

Ark         |  6/11: 54% 

LFS         |  9/11: 81% 

EvilEntity  |  7/11: 63% 

```

Urca!!  :Shocked: 

Fatto due volte e senza barare!!  :Very Happy: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## -YoShi-

a me 7/11: 63% 

e mi dice di provare la Debian...  :Sad: 

il bello è che prima di usare gentoo ho provato una specie di installazione di una Sarge o Woody credo ma non sono manco riuscito a finire l'installazione..

Debian  	7/11: 63%

poi al 2° posto Knoppix ?  :Confused:  ossignur!

Beatrix  :Shocked: ? > che roba è? 

Fedora   :Evil or Very Mad:  > blah! 

e LFS che più che una distro sembra il nome di una droga eheh  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Bah è un test del piffero: io ho detto che volevo un installazione rapida e quindi arrivo a 10/11 però le domande son dirette.
> 
> Dovrebbero chiederti: "Pane e salame o Patatine fritte?" -> "Allora la tua distribuzione è: ..."

 

sono d'accordo

```
Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    7/11: 63%

Mandriva    4/11: 36%

Fedora    4/11: 36%

MEPIS    6/11: 54%

SuSe    4/11: 36%

Debian    8/11: 72%

Knoppix    5/11: 45%

Gentoo    11/11: 100%

Slackware    6/11: 54%

Damn Small    7/11: 63%

Arch    10/11: 90%

Vector    6/11: 54%

Beatrix    7/11: 63%

Ark    6/11: 54%

LFS    10/11: 90%

EvilEntity    8/11: 72%
```

Che poi..non l'ho capito il risultato...non mi pareva proprio di aver risposto a tutte le domande come un gentooista...bo  :Confused: 

----------

## luna80

```
Distro name Match % 

Ubuntu 7/11: 63% 

Mandriva 2/11: 18% 

Fedora 3/11: 27% 

MEPIS 4/11: 36% 

SuSe 2/11: 18% 

Debian 8/11: 72% 

Knoppix 3/11: 27% 

Gentoo 10/11: 90% 

Slackware 6/11: 54% 

Damn Small 6/11: 54% 

Arch 9/11: 81% 

Vector 6/11: 54% 

Beatrix 6/11: 54% 

Ark 4/11: 36% 

LFS 10/11: 90% 

EvilEntity 7/11: 63% 

```

10/11

...forse l'11 era la domanda che non ho capito bene...eheheh  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Distro name	Match %
> 
> Ubuntu 	7/11: 63%
> 
> Mandriva 	3/11: 27%
> ...

 

Lol 100% gentoo... ma non e' che ho barato  :Laughing: 

----------

## Lucha

gentoo 10/11, ma in effetti quando ti chiedono certe cose (tipo "vuoi avere pachetti precompilati oppure tutto da sorgente?") la risposta è un bo' banale....  :Laughing: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> http://eedok.voidofmind.com/linux/chooser.html
> 
> beh io ho 10/11 e il 90% di attinenza con Gentoo 
> 
> Lo so che è una cavolata ma cosi per perdere 2 minuti del quotidiano lavoro 
> ...

 

mi è venuto il tuo stesso risultato  :Smile: 

----------

## makami

```

Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu              7/11: 63%

Mandriva     5/11: 45%

Fedora           5/11: 45%

MEPIS        7/11: 63%

SuSe              5/11: 45%

Debian       8/11: 72%

Knoppix     6/11: 54%

Gentoo             9/11: 81%

Slackware    6/11: 54%

Damn Small    6/11: 54%

Arch               8/11: 72%

Vector              6/11: 54%

Beatrix      6/11: 54%

Ark               7/11: 63%

LFS               8/11: 72%

EvilEntity      6/11: 54%

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## luigi.malago

```
Gentoo    9/11: 81%

Beatrix    9/11: 81%

```

Non sono ancora ai vostri livelli....  :Wink: 

Luigi

----------

## Diggs

Gentoo 	10/11: 90%

LFS 	10/11: 90%

Arch 	9/11: 81%

----------

## federico

```

here's how the distributions in the database match up to your choices:

Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    5/11: 45%

Mandriva    4/11: 36%

Fedora    4/11: 36%

MEPIS    4/11: 36%

SuSe    4/11: 36%

Debian    8/11: 72%

Knoppix    5/11: 45%

Gentoo    7/11: 63%

Slackware    6/11: 54%

Damn Small    7/11: 63%

Arch    6/11: 54%

Vector    5/11: 45%

Beatrix    6/11: 54%

Ark    4/11: 36%

LFS    7/11: 63%

EvilEntity    4/11: 36%

```

Ma non ci capisce una cippa  :Smile: 

Io sono un utente gentoo diverso  :Smile: 

Voglio che il computer lavori per me, ma voglio che lo faccia se gliel'ho insegnato io  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## Jajo188

```
Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    7/11: 63%

Mandriva    6/11: 54%

Fedora    6/11: 54%

MEPIS    5/11: 45%

SuSe    6/11: 54%

Debian    9/11: 81%

Knoppix    7/11: 63%

Gentoo    9/11: 81%

Slackware    7/11: 63%

Damn Small    8/11: 72%

Arch    8/11: 72%

Vector    7/11: 63%

Beatrix    7/11: 63%

Ark    6/11: 54%

LFS    8/11: 72%

EvilEntity    6/11: 54%
```

io con debian mi ci sono trovato benissimo anke se da tempo volevo provare gentoo x via della maggiore ottimizzazione =P + o - c'ha preso =D

----------

## earcar

 *Which distro for you? wrote:*   

> Based on these results we recommend you to try(if you haven't tried it yet):
> 
> Gentoo

 

Che dite la provo sta gentoo?  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque ecco i miei risultati: 

```
Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    5/11: 45%

Mandriva    3/11: 27%

Fedora    4/11: 36%

MEPIS    3/11: 27%

SuSe    3/11: 27%

Debian    8/11: 72%

Knoppix    5/11: 45%

Gentoo    10/11: 90%

Slackware    5/11: 45%

Damn Small    5/11: 45%

Arch    8/11: 72%

Vector    3/11: 27%

Beatrix    6/11: 54%

Ark    3/11: 27%

LFS    8/11: 72%

EvilEntity    5/11: 45%
```

PS: sono stato più imparziale possibile... fate un pò voi...  :Wink: 

----------

## alexzndr

Parimerito con debian... ma mi consiglia debian  :Very Happy: 

Non accetto il suo consiglio! :d

----------

## Raffo

senza barare 

```
Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    7/11: 63%

Mandriva    2/11: 18%

Fedora    3/11: 27%

MEPIS    4/11: 36%

SuSe    2/11: 18%

Debian    8/11: 72%

Knoppix    3/11: 27%

Gentoo    9/11: 81%

Slackware    6/11: 54%

Damn Small    7/11: 63%

Arch    8/11: 72%

Vector    7/11: 63%

Beatrix    6/11: 54%

Ark    4/11: 36%

LFS    9/11: 81%

EvilEntity    6/11: 54%
```

mi consiglia gentoo, anche se LFS ha lo stesso punteggio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Senza barare:

```

Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    7/11: 63%

Mandriva    4/11: 36%

Fedora    4/11: 36%

MEPIS    6/11: 54%

SuSe    4/11: 36%

Debian    8/11: 72%

Knoppix    5/11: 45%

Gentoo    11/11: 100%

Slackware    6/11: 54%

Damn Small    7/11: 63%

Arch    10/11: 90%

Vector    6/11: 54%

Beatrix    7/11: 63%

Ark    6/11: 54%

LFS    10/11: 90%

EvilEntity    8/11: 72%
```

Non capisco pero` perche slack abbia un punteggio cosi` basso, boh... e` una distro che adoro  :Wink: 

Riguardo a debian, uno 0% ci stava, proprio non mi ci trovo (struttura della distro, organizzazione pacchetti, init system, politica ecc)

----------

## DevOne

Questo è il mio risultato (senza imbroglio):

```

here's how the distributions in the database match up to your choices:

Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    6/11: 54%

Mandriva    2/11: 18%

Fedora    2/11: 18%

MEPIS    4/11: 36%

SuSe    2/11: 18%

Debian    7/11: 63%

Knoppix    3/11: 27%

Gentoo    11/11: 100%

Slackware    5/11: 45%

Damn Small    6/11: 54%

Arch    10/11: 90%

Vector    6/11: 54%

Beatrix    5/11: 45%

Ark    4/11: 36%

LFS    10/11: 90%

EvilEntity    8/11: 72%

Based on these results we recommend you to try(if you haven't tried it yet):

Gentoo

```

Interressante il suggerimento finale!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 7/11 Gentoo
> 
> ed e' il valore + alto.. bah
> 
> devo passare a windows? 

 

Idem con patate...

----------

## Peach

mah... 

la mia classifica finale è:

Gentoo 8/11: 72%

Arch	7/11: 63%

LFS	7/11: 63%

ah beh...

----------

## cloc3

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 7/11 Gentoo
> 
> ed e' il valore + alto.. bah
> 
> devo passare a windows? 

 

Mi pirati il tuo cd di installazione? Temo che mi farò l'abitudine a scaricare di contrabbando  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Anthony55789

A me invece è uscito:

```
Ubuntu   3/11: 27%   

Mandriva   3/11: 27%   

Fedora   2/11: 18%   

MEPIS   3/11: 27%   

SuSe   3/11: 27%   

Debian   6/11: 54%   

Knoppix   5/11: 45%   

Gentoo   9/11: 81%   

Slackware   4/11: 36%   

Damn Small   6/11: 54%   

Arch   7/11: 63%   

Vector   3/11: 27%   

Beatrix   5/11: 45%   

Ark   3/11: 27%   

LFS   7/11: 63%   

EvilEntity 5/11: 45%
```

Effettivamente mi ci ritrovo tranne che con Debian nn mi è mai andata a genio, mi meraviglio anche io del risultato cosi basso su Slackware.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Quote:*   

> Ubuntu 	6/11: 54%
> 
> Mandriva 	3/11: 27%
> 
> Fedora 	3/11: 27%
> ...

 

Risultato simile a tanti altri già visti...  :Rolling Eyes:  Mi sa che le domande sono un tantino troppo vaghe...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tra l'altro come seconda io metterei Debian (o Ubuntu....)  :Smile: 

----------

## R1zZ1

Vince di poco, ma vince, Gentoo  :Smile: 

Ubuntu 3/11: 27% 

Mandriva 4/11: 36%

Fedora 4/11: 36% 

MEPIS 4/11: 36% 

SuSe 4/11: 36% 

Debian 6/11: 54% 

Knoppix 6/11: 54% 

Gentoo 7/11: 63% 

Slackware 4/11: 36%

Damn Small 4/11: 36% 

Arch 5/11: 45% 

Vector 2/11: 18%

Beatrix 5/11: 45%

Ark 4/11: 36% 

LFS 6/11: 54%

EvilEntity 2/11: 18%

Devo essere sincero, alcune non le avevo mai sentite  :Very Happy: 

Forse dovrei provare LFS, ma chi me lo da il tempo ??

In ogni caso le domande mi sembrano un pochetto vaghe.

----------

## foxtrout

niene male per un novizio...........

[ *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Distro name	Match %
> 
> Ubuntu 	7/11: 63%
> ...

 

la percentuale non è alta ma il consiglio.... :Smile: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Ecco i miei:

Ubuntu --> 06/11: 54%

Mandriva --> 05/11: 45%

Fedora --> 05/11: 45%

MEPIS --> 07/11: 63%

SuSe --> 05/11: 45%

Debian --> 07/11: 63%

Knoppix --> 06/11: 54%

>>>Gentoo --> 10/11: 90%

Slackware --> 05/11: 45%

Damn Small --> 05/11: 45%

Arch --> 09/11: 81%

Vector --> 05/11: 45%

Beatrix --> 06/11: 54%

Ark --> 07/11: 63%

LFS --> 09/11: 81%

EvilEntity --> 06/11: 54%

Che bello  :Very Happy: !

----------

## codadilupo

```
Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    6/11: 54%

Mandriva    7/11: 63%

Fedora    6/11: 54%

MEPIS    6/11: 54%

SuSe    7/11: 63%

Debian    8/11: 72%

Knoppix    8/11: 72%

Gentoo    7/11: 63%

Slackware    6/11: 54%

Damn Small    6/11: 54%

Arch    6/11: 54%

Vector    5/11: 45%

Beatrix    6/11: 54%

Ark    7/11: 63%

LFS    6/11: 54%

EvilEntity    4/11: 36%
```

OH MY GOD...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## R1zZ1

Per me c'è qualcuno che bara   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mrfree

9/11 Gentoo  :Wink: 

"seconda scelta", pari merito, Debian e LSF

----------

## pava_rulez

Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    7/11: 63%

Mandriva    3/11: 27%

Fedora    5/11: 45%

MEPIS    3/11: 27%

SuSe    3/11: 27%

Debian    10/11: 90%

Knoppix    4/11: 36%

Gentoo    8/11: 72%

Slackware   7/11: 63%

Damn Small    5/11: 45%

Arch    7/11: 63%

Vector    5/11: 45%

Beatrix    6/11: 54%

Ark    3/11: 27%

LFS    8/11: 72%

EvilEntity    4/11: 36%

Boh?

----------

## lavish

Coda, formatta e mettiti una knoppix   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Coda, formatta e mettiti una knoppix  

 

non scherzare... che ho appena formattato un HD... su cui non riesco ad installare il bootloader  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Wow mi sa che non fa piu' per me gentoo....

```
Gentoo    8/11: 72%

Slackware    6/11: 54%

Arch    7/11: 63%

LFS    7/11: 63%

EvilEntity    7/11: 63%
```

----------

## n3m0

 *u238 wrote:*   

> 9/11 Gentoo 

 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma dai! 

ma Ã¨ una vaccata!

che cavolo di domande sono queste?

 *Quote:*   

> When it comes to my distro being a live CD(runnable without installing it):
> 
>  It must function as a livecd
> 
>  It doesn't matter

 

 *Quote:*   

> My computer is:
> 
>  Older
> 
>  Newer

 

cosa centrano con la scelta della distro? boh sinceramente non capisco... rimango perplesso sulla cosa.

----------

## Josuke

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma dai! 
> 
> ma Ã¨ una vaccata!
> 
> che cavolo di domande sono queste?
> ...

 

ma si come detto da chi ha aperto il post..è una cosa semi simpatica per perdere 2 minuti di tempo nulla più  :Smile: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *Quote:*   

> here's how the distributions in the database match up to your choices:
> 
> Distro name	Match %
> 
> Ubuntu 	6/11: 54%
> ...

 

E' stato abbastanza facile rispondere pensando a Gentoo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un giochino per perdere 2 minuti, ok, ma nienye più!  :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## prada

A me non e sembrato troppo campato in aria, magari con piu domande e un po di lavoro viene fuori qualcosa di semi-realistico. Le domande mi sebrano quelle che faccio a chi mi chiede che distribuzione puo provare per capire quale fa al caso suo.. Comunque a me ha detto

Debian 10/11 (la sto usando sul portatile e mi piace)

Arch 9/11  (quindi la voglio provare dopo gli esami di settembre)

Gentoo 8/11 (sono abbastanza d'accordo anche se mi e piaciuta molto, ma al momento non la uso perche non rileva mia scheda di rete nel nuovo pc quindi e un tantino difficile aggiornare il portage   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## neryo

 *Quote:*   

> Distro name	Match %
> 
> Ubuntu 	5/11: 45%
> 
> Mandriva 	3/11: 27%
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Quote:*   

> here's how the distributions in the database match up to your choices:
> 
> Distro name	Match %
> 
> Ubuntu 	3/11: 27%
> ...

 

sinceramente ero abbastanza scettico sul risultato, ma..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Based on these results we recommend you to try(if you haven't tried it yet):
> 
> Gentoo

 

..si vede che era destino  :Very Happy: 

ps. non sono molto d'accordo su ubuntu e debian: sono le mie 2nd distros of choice.

----------

## oRDeX

 *Quote:*   

> Distro name	Match %
> 
> Ubuntu 	7/11: 63%
> 
> Mandriva 	3/11: 27%
> ...

 

pare che io sia nato per Gentoo..ma forse potrei star bene con altra roba   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## thewally

Quoto la tesi "spazzatura"...

```
Distro name   Match %

Ubuntu    4/11: 36%

Mandriva    5/11: 45%

Fedora    5/11: 45%

MEPIS    5/11: 45%

SuSe    5/11: 45%

Debian    7/11: 63%

Knoppix    6/11: 54%

Gentoo    9/11: 81%

Slackware    5/11: 45%

Damn Small    5/11: 45%

Arch    8/11: 72%

Vector    4/11: 36%

Beatrix    4/11: 36%

Ark    5/11: 45%

LFS    8/11: 72%

EvilEntity    6/11: 54%

Based on these results we recommend you to try(if you haven't tried it yet):

Gentoo
```

Tuttavia mi e' andata bene....   :Cool: 

Cmq 5/11 per Slack mi sembra un sciocchezza   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

LFS 90%   :Cool: 

----------

## Yoghi

```
Ubuntu    5/11: 45%

Mandriva    2/11: 18%

Fedora    3/11: 27%

MEPIS    2/11: 18%

SuSe    2/11: 18%

Debian    8/11: 72%

Knoppix    3/11: 27%

Gentoo    9/11: 81%

Slackware    6/11: 54%

Damn Small    5/11: 45%

Arch    8/11: 72%

Vector    5/11: 45%

Beatrix    4/11: 36%

Ark    2/11: 18%

LFS    9/11: 81%

EvilEntity    6/11: 54%
```

Quindi o Gentoo o LFS  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Opossum

Gentoo 10/11   :Laughing: 

Mi ritengo più che soddisfatto anche se speravo in un bel 11/11!

Comunque non cambierei la nostra distro per nessun'altra al mondo sopratutto perchè a me piacciono le sfide e con Gentoo è una sfida continua, niente di predefinito, di avviato automaticamente e/o di soppiatto senza che nessuno lo sappia, ma solo quello che uno vuole, come vuole e quando vuole.

Insomma.........

DA PAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## akiross

Lol, senza barare eh  :Very Happy: 

I piu' alti sono stati gentoo 100%, Arch 90%, LFS 90%

```

    * Built for newer computers

    * More technical to learn off of

    * Installed with a console installer

    * Only installed with a base system

    * Packed with only 1 program for each application to save space

    * Lightweight and speedy

    * Source or optimized package based

    * Free from dependancy hell

    * unlike another OS in GUI Nature

Ubuntu    6/11: 54%

Mandriva    2/11: 18%

Fedora    2/11: 18%

MEPIS    4/11: 36%

SuSe    2/11: 18%

Debian    7/11: 63%

Knoppix    3/11: 27%

Gentoo    11/11: 100%

Slackware    5/11: 45%

Damn Small    6/11: 54%

Arch    10/11: 90%

Vector    6/11: 54%

Beatrix    5/11: 45%

Ark    4/11: 36%

LFS    10/11: 90%

EvilEntity    8/11: 72%

```

Dehehe

Vabe  :Very Happy:  Bel giochino  :Razz: 

@Opossum

Bhe, si gentoo e' una sfida continua... ma onestramente credo che dovro' provare linux from scratch  :Very Happy: 

Immagino che in fatto di esperienza acquisita con l'installazione non ci siano paragoni  :Razz:  E grazie a gentoo adesso mi sento abbastanza pronto per fare questo tipo di installazione!

Ciauz

EDIT:

Stesse risposte, ma cambiando "not necessary" alla domanda "dependency checking" LFS passa al 100% e gentoo al 90%  :Very Happy: 

Il problema e' che portage mi piace proprio un botto... potro' mai evitarlo?? MAI! Al massimo faccio LFS e ci metto portage  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

----------

## Lestaat

Ma....beh....ma....

se metti portage diventa Gentoo.....LOL

----------

## akiross

bhe non proprio... molte cose cambierebbero.

In ogni caso, anche il fatto di costruirmi una gentoo da 0 sarebbe molto istruttivo  :Very Happy: 

O al massimo faccio un altro tool per scaricare i pacchetti con le dipendenze... anche se essendoci gia portage mi sembra uno spreco  :Razz: 

Ciauz

----------

